# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Hollyoaks to be axed?

## Perdita

Hollyoaks' is reportedly set to be axed. 

The Chester-based Channel 4 soap - which first aired in 1995 - has seen ratings drop to under one million per show, and new station chief Jay Hunt is believed to be considering terminating the programme when she takes up her post next week.

A source said: "Jay wants to make her mark on the channel when she arrives and 'Hollyoaks' is a definite target for her.

"There has been unease within Channel 4 for a while about the soap's direction."

It was announced on Thursday (06.01.11) that series producer Paul Marquess is to step down after just a year at the 'Hollyoaks' helm, with insiders claiming his departure was a move to show Channel 4 that production company Lime Pictures are keen to get the soap back to its best.

A source told The Sun newspaper: "Lime bosses are panicking that Jay Hunt will axe 'Hollyoaks' as it is the biggest show they make.

"They hope that by changing producers and shaking things up it will give the show a new lease of life and prove to Jay that she should keep it."

Despite the reports, a 'Hollyoaks' spokesperson insisted Paul - who has been replaced by Gareth Phillips - only had a 12-month contract with the show and said the soap still has a future.

They added: "'Hollyoaks' remains an important part of the Channel 4 schedule."

(C) BANG Media International

----------


## alan45

Rumours that Hollyoaks is "facing the axe" have today been rubbished by the teen soap's production company and Channel 4.

Earlier today, a newspaper claimed that Channel 4's new chief creative officer Jay Hunt - who takes office at the network next week - has plans to scrap the serial following its 15-year stint on the air.

The report suggested that the recent departure of Hollyoaks' series producer Paul Marquess and appointment of Gareth Philips as acting producer came as part of a plan to "breathe new life" into the programme amid fears over Hunt's arrival.

However, a spokesperson for Hollyoaks' production firm Lime Pictures told Digital Spy this afternoon: "There is no link between Paul Marquess's departure and Jay Hunt's arrival. Paul Marquess agreed to a 12-month term and in that time he has done a great job of delivering dynamic storylines and exciting new characters. 

"The show is still the only nightly drama for young people and remains hugely popular with audiences. Hollyoaks is currently enjoying consistent viewing figures and the show's success is reflected in Channel 4's increased investment in Hollyoaks' brand extension - programming includes another series of Hollyoaks Later, the Hollyoaks Music Show and a number of multi-platform initiatives for E4.com. There have been no discussions of the show being axed."

Camilla Campbell, Head of Channel 4 Drama, added: "Channel 4 have absolutely no plans to axe Hollyoaks. It's a crucial part of the schedule. Soaps are ever evolving and with some exciting new storylines coming up, we look forward to seeing the exciting new journeys Gareth Philips will take us and the Hollyoaks fans on in the future."

Channel 4 recently secured a seven-figure sponsorship deal with camera manufacturer Nikon for Hollyoaks, which will see the company's branding accompany the soap's airings for the next 12 months.

Show sources also noted that Hollyoaks' regular slots on Channel 4 and E4 - including first-look screenings, catch-up episodes and omnibus editions - make the programme a key and prominent part of both channels' drama output.

----------


## Perdita

Channel 4's chief creative officer Jay Hunt has pledged her commitment to Hollyoaks' future, dismissing claims that she is planning to axe the soap.

Earlier this year, tabloid reports suggested that Hunt wished to scrap the serial following a fall in viewing figures - but the rumours were quickly denied by Channel 4 and the programme's production company Lime Pictures.

More recently, fresh speculation about Hollyoaks' future began when reports revealed that Channel 4 had received pitches for new shows to take over the 6.30pm slot. However, the broadcaster insisted that the pitches had been unsolicited.

In a new interview with The Guardian in which she sets out her vision for Channel 4, Hunt has confirmed that there are no plans for Hollyoaks to be axed or replaced.

Hunt, who previously worked as BBC One's controller, commented: "People rush to panic about these things. I've had the luxury of seeing EastEnders going through highs and lows. 

"It's certainly true that Hollyoaks has had a tough time. I am encouraged by where it is going creatively now. And my priority is making sure it is unmissable."

In January, Gareth Philips was announced as Hollyoaks' new producer after his predecessor Paul Marquess decided to leave the soap following a one-year stint in charge.

Current storylines include the aftermath of Jacqui McQueen's rape ordeal, Ste and Brendan's dark on-off relationship, Bart and Sinead's forbidden romance and the sinister antics of serial killer Silas.

----------

